# The Cartoons you know and love...



## Rostam The Grey (Jul 21, 2007)

With the recent addition of Transformers. Movies are starting to be made to our childhood cartoons. What's great about Transformers is they didn't try to focus on a children's movie they made it for adults, so everyone that loved it as a child, now have an adult movie to watch too. So, to the topic... What cartoons would you like to see a live action feature film made of? Pick from your childhood favorites or modern and anime.

Personally:
Thundercats (They could go a long ways with this!)
Vampire Hunter D
Escaflowne the Movie


----------



## ChibiJaime (Jul 21, 2007)

I've actually heard rumors of a Thundercats movie. Nothing more than rumors at the moment, though...

I want to see a Gargoyles movie, personally.


----------



## Oni (Jul 21, 2007)

I would love to see "Bastard!" the movie. It is a Japanese animation which stars a narcissistic sorcerer.


----------



## Aikon (Jul 21, 2007)

Rostam The Grey said:
			
		

> With the recent addition of Transformers. Movies are starting to be made to our childhood cartoons. What's great about Transformers is they didn't try to focus on a children's movie they made it for adults, so everyone that loved it as a child, now have an adult movie to watch too. So, to the topic... What cartoons would you like to see a live action feature film made of? Pick from your childhood favorites or modern and anime.
> 
> Personally:
> Thundercats (They could go a long ways with this!)
> ...




With all due respect, they've milked the Transformers franchise dry already.  And for the love of pizza, beer, and everything else holy, no live action movie should ever be made from any cartoon series.  You have seen what dey did with Alvin and da mo'fo 'munks, yo?  Garfield too, and I'm sure there's other nefarious crimes I've left out.  

I don't really have anything I'd like to see made into a movie of though, if only because I know if my wish was granted the movie would suck anyway.  I have no faith in Hollywood; I've never been a big fan of cartoons turned into movies because they always end up being disasters.


----------



## Jelly (Jul 21, 2007)

Aikon said:
			
		

> With all due respect, they've milked the Transformers franchise dry already.  *And for the love of pizza, beer, and everything else holy, no live action movie should ever be made from any cartoon series.*
> 
> *I have no faith in Hollywood; I've never been a big fan of cartoons turned into movies because they always end up being disasters.
> *



Second.


----------



## Rostam The Grey (Jul 21, 2007)

I have to disagree. I'm curious to know if you've seen the Transformers movie? Not every remake and spinoff is awfull. About 10 years ago I used to groan when part 2 or 3 of something came out. Nowadays, they've proven me wrong with better movies coming out sometimes in successive versions. There was never a live action transformers movie, so I'm not sure how you think they've milked it? I agree, the ghetto chipmunks is a bad idea. But I personally would love to see movies made out of quite a few cartoons. And as long as there are people who want to see them, Hollywood will make them. But I do have a solution, Aikon and Jelly, you can boycott the movie!


----------



## Sylfuchs (Jul 22, 2007)

The next obvious choice is GI joe.

I watched some again recently, and it was outrageously awesome in parts.

Of course, I could just be making a case _against_ another movie adaptation with this, I suppose.

I do feel as though the original Transformers and GI Joe movies were excellent enough to stand on their own merits now, instead of hiding in the the oppressive shadows of what we consider "new", though I do understand the ready availability of the old ones makes them far less profitable.

How about another Care Bears movie?


----------



## Neofur (Jul 22, 2007)

A Thundercats movie is in planing stage pluse a new cartoon series which will have a less demonic tone.
UnderDog will be out soon.
Voltron movie is now being developed 
Avatar: The Last Airbender movie, is in court over name issues.
Transformers Movie 2 being developed Unicron will be showing up. (WHY?!...they're making a trilogy?!)
A new Transformers cartoon series for kids.

Good grief, I'm surprised a Mighty Heroes Movie isn't in production.

I would personally love to see a Ulysses 31 movie


----------



## koutoni (Jul 23, 2007)

[size=medium]O SNAP!  VHD FOR THE FCKIN' *WIN*!

anybody remember Jem?  i used to have a cassette tape of the music.  ooooold schooool.  thank you Hot Topic.

anthro Carebears?[/b][/size]


----------



## Poink (Jul 23, 2007)

I hate Xiaolin Showdown for killing my daily Courage the Cowardly dog.
I miss Cow and Chicken too.


----------



## ChibiJaime (Jul 23, 2007)

Neofur said:
			
		

> A Thundercats movie is in planing stage pluse a new cartoon series which will have a less demonic tone.
> UnderDog will be out soon.
> Voltron movie is now being developed
> Avatar: The Last Airbender movie, is in court over name issues.
> ...



Okay, I was totally okay with them making it a trilogy and all? But Unicron is the world's biggest plot killer! I was seriously hoping they weren't going to be idiots and pull the "giant planet-eating Transformer hurr-hurr" card. Faith lost.

PS: the Underdog movie is disheartening.


----------



## Zero_Point (Jul 23, 2007)

I wonder who'll do the voice for Unicron... There's hardly anyone left anymore that can match the awesomeness Orson Welles brought to the character.

...XD David Spade.


----------



## ChibiJaime (Jul 23, 2007)

Zero_Point said:
			
		

> I wonder who'll do the voice for Unicron... There's hardly anyone left anymore that can match the awesomeness Orson Welles brought to the character.
> 
> ...XD *David Spade*.



...oh dear god. XD Whiniest planet-eater EVER.


----------



## Dr.Wilopolis (Jul 23, 2007)

Poink said:
			
		

> I hate Xiaolin Showdown for killing my daily Courage the Cowardly dog.



So THAT'S what happened to Courage... I'll strangle Omi for this. :evil:
Well, technically I can't...


----------



## Lucedo (Jul 23, 2007)

For me it is:

Gargoyles
Batman: The Animated Series
Sonic SATAM
Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles
Ghostbusters
Sailor Moon (even this is made for girls, I got into anime because of it)
Digimon (I took interest in the furry fandom because of Renamon)
... a few more...


----------



## Rostam The Grey (Jul 23, 2007)

Dr.Wilopolis said:
			
		

> Poink said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I miss courage...


----------



## Dr.Wilopolis (Jul 23, 2007)

Rostam The Grey said:
			
		

> Dr.Wilopolis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Same here.


----------



## Rostam The Grey (Jul 23, 2007)

ChibiJaime said:
			
		

> Okay, I was totally okay with them making it a trilogy and all? But Unicron is the world's biggest plot killer! I was seriously hoping they weren't going to be idiots and pull the "giant planet-eating Transformer hurr-hurr" card. Faith lost.
> 
> PS: the Underdog movie is disheartening.



ROFL, I saw your facial expression when you said hurr-hurr.


----------



## ChibiJaime (Jul 23, 2007)

Rostam The Grey said:
			
		

> ROFL, I saw your facial expression when you said hurr-hurr.



I need to draw that now. XD


----------



## Neofur (Jul 26, 2007)

Zero_Point said:
			
		

> I wonder who'll do the voice for Unicron... There's hardly anyone left anymore that can match the awesomeness Orson Welles brought to the character.
> 
> ...XD David Spade.



Hugo Weaving could do it.
He did a good job with Megatron, just make it a tone deeper.


----------



## -RyuShiramoto- (Jul 26, 2007)

Lucedo said:
			
		

> For me it is:
> 
> Gargoyles
> Batman: The Animated Series
> ...



Having both of those would seriously be the best.


----------



## Seratuhl (Jul 26, 2007)

I wonder what happened to Megas XLR?

D: I really missed that Cartoon....

XD It spoke out and touched the hearts of Hardcore Gamers around America!!! ( they parodied so many video-games and cartoons )

I wonder why they canceled it?


----------



## firefox_b (Jul 26, 2007)

They're making _*Underdog*_ with a real dog, but I'm not sure it will work...

...and God, I miss *Courage*, Muriel and Eustice, and all the _creepy_ things, including his enemies like the Cajun Fox...


----------



## Rhainor (Jul 26, 2007)

Seratuhl said:
			
		

> I wonder what happened to Megas XLR?
> 
> D: I really missed that Cartoon....
> 
> ...



Ah, Megas XLR.

_"Living here in Jersey,
Fighting villains from afar.
Ya gotta find first gear
In your giant robot car...

You...dig...giant robots!
I...dig...giant robots!
We...dig...giant robots!
Chicks...dig...giant robots!

Nice."_

Such a hilarious show.  And yes, I have an MP3 of the theme song.


----------



## ChibiJaime (Jul 26, 2007)

Rhainor said:
			
		

> Seratuhl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have got to admit, I loved that theme song. Yes. We all _do_ dig giant robots. *jam*


----------

